# [COMBAT] The Reconquista



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 14, 2006)

*Welcome to the new combat thread for Branding Opportunity's "The Reconquista"​*
Please post combat actions here, and not on the OOC thread.

More information will be added to this thread as I figure out what to put here.

Once again, I am stealing liberally from Thanee.  Thanks!

Branding Opportunity


*LINKS*

The IC Thread
The OOC Thread
The Rogue's Gallery Thread


*THE PARTY*







_Thanee_ (Latalya Elven Fighter1/Wizard6/SpellSword1/EldritchKnight3)





_James Heard _(Mavic Larigne Human Wiz11)





_Scotley _(Morley Human Rng 11)





_J. Alexander _(George Anarion Elven Rog11)





_Bloodweaver1 _(Anastasia Winterheart Ftr2/Pal6/Cav3)





_Rhun_ (Reivik Dalrak Dwarf Brd1/Bbn2/Ftr4/War Chanter4)





_hafrogman(Gregor Human Druid 10/Warshaper1)_


COHORT/ANIMAL COMPANION







 (Eshanna Human Cleric of Wee Jas 8)







 (Beau Morley's Animal Companion)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 14, 2006)

*Cell Block Tango Round 1*

*INITIATIVE*

George: 23
Anastasia: 20
Morley: 18
Mavic: 18
Gregor: 15
Beau: 14
Reivik: 14
Latalya: 13
Eshanna: 4

As stated in the OOC thread, you have not seen the enemy, but you feel something coming closer.

I am attaching the initial combat map.  All doors on the map are considered to be either open or completely missing.  Moving through the doors is considered a free action, not a move action (i.e. you don't have to open them).

Please feel free to send me new icons for your characters, as I picked these as quickly as possible.  If possible, please make them small and save them as .png files.  Thanks!

COMBAT MAP:


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2006)

*Morley*

OOC: Morley's Spot and Listen respectively (1d20+12=22, 1d20+12=22) 

Beau's Spot and Listen Respectively (1d20+6=14, 1d20+7=17) 

Sensing danger, Morley begins a brief chant while putting a hand to his holy symbol. As he completes the spell he reaches down to touch Beau's neck with a slightly glowing hand. He raises his bow once more straining to see what is upon them.  

OOC: Cast Nature's Favor on Beau giving him a +1 bonus to hit and damage for 5 minutes.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

"The canker has sent its minions to deal us." Replies Anastasia as Latalya's bat come screaching down the hall. She turns to face the hiden evil with her sword and shield raised high, all the while relaying what she has felt to friends. In a firm voice she calls out, "Stay together, and Mayaheine will protect us."

Spot & List: 14 & 9

OOC: She casts Protection from evil on herself as she is not within Thanee's circle.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 15, 2006)

*Latalya*

_“Undead,”_ Latalya says, as she draws her impressive greatsword from the scabbard on her back. Holding it in one hand for now, she completes some arcane gestures with the other, while casting a spell of protection.


OOC: Draw Weapon; Cast _Shield_ (shared with Noctra, who is a bat, BTW ).


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2006)

Reivik, realizing that the foe must already know that they are there, begins to tell an ancient dwarven saga of good against evil. As he speaks, a feeling of courage begins to flow through the bodies of his companions. As he speaks, he hefts Bar, and prepares himself to meet the enemy.


*
OOC: Use Inspire Courage.
*


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Gregor 112/112*

Gregor drops the sunrod at his feet, freeing up his jaws for whatever foe might approach.  His hackles raise as he turns in place, looking east and west at the source of the emanation.  A low growl forms deep in his throat as he considers the approaching threat.

drop sunrod
full defense AC: 25 (16 touch)


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 15, 2006)

*George*

George will prepare to meet the foul beasts by readying his bow and actively looking for an opponet.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2006)

*Morley*

Morley reaches back and takes up the sunrod discarded by Gregor and with a cry of "Heads up, coming through," he tossess it between the ranks of the party members to land out in front of the party and illuminate the passage ahead.

[sblock=OOC]He like to toss it out about 25' ahead of the front rank which should give us a much improved view of anything approaching.[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Nov 16, 2006)

Mavic looks back at Eshanna, and with a shrug they both wait for whatever it is to show up, unwilling to expend vital spell energies without a clear target for a battle in some damnable hallway. 

"If undead they be, then the Lady's blessings shall soon enough show them their Master, Eshanna says.

Mavic winces, and almost imperceptibly shakes his head, knowing full well that Eshanna didn't particularly have any problems with the dead while away from his companions. _Politics_, he thought, _Everywhere I go there's politics._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 16, 2006)

*Cell Block Tango Round 2*

*INITIATIVE*

George: 23
Anastasia: 20
Morley: 18
Mavic: 18
Shadows (Group 1): 17
Gregor: 15
Beau: 14
Reivik: 14
Latalya: 13
Shadows (Group 2): 6
Eshanna: 4

Since they are attacking you from two directions, I have split them into two seperate groups.  Please note that the first group of shadows don't even appear until initiative point 17 (i.e. there is no line of sight from your current position until then).  If you are in the group allowed to act before them, please play it IC accordingly.

COMBAT MAP

ADDENDUM:  So that you can prepare your descriptions correctly: two groups of shadows (3 in each group) will advance towards you from the eastern and western corridors.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 16, 2006)

*George*

"This should be interesting gentlmen, we can sense somthing but I can not see anything. Let's be on our toes" George will continue to actively scan the area in front of him ready to lose an arrow at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2006)

*Latalya*

Prepared to defend herself, Latalya strikes the first of the undead, that she can reach.


OOC: Combat Expertise 5; Attack nearest opponent (Full Attack, if possible - Atk +10/+5 Dmg 2d6+9), or Ready an Attack against incoming opponent, if none is near yet.


----------



## James Heard (Nov 16, 2006)

Mavic, ever vigilant hero of the marches, taps his foot impatiently waiting for whatever it is that is making its dastardly way toward them to arrive.
---------------------------
A short while later

Eshanna grits her teeth and strokes the wooden disk of the Grey Lady at her breast, whispering the prayers of command and conditioning impressed upon the dead by their Mistress Wee Jas. Indeed, these creatures would learn to respect a priestess of the Pale Magics this day or die their True Deaths to bow to the Lady herself soon enough.

OOC: Eshanna rebukes the undead, because what the hell it's worth trying. Or not.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2006)

Reivik continues his storytelling, even as he swings Bar in vicious, powerful strokes at the approaching shadows.



*OOC: 
4 point Power Attacks: Attack +15/+10 (1d12+19)
Includes +1 attack and +1 damage for inspire courage
*


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

_Patience is a Virture well worth waiting for..._ The old saying runs quitely through her mind as she grips her sword in an anticiaption. 

OOC: Ready's action until she can attack a viable target.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 17, 2006)

Double Post.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2006)

*Morley*

Morley begins another incantation, this time the magic flows over him and Beau equally through their shared bond.

OOC: Cat's Grace shared with Beau, +4 Dex for 5 min.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 17, 2006)

Assuming there is something within melee range on his initiative. . .

Gregor's muzzle expands as his teeth seem to grow into a bristling maw full of daggers.  His face is frozen in a menacing snarl as he lashes out at his foe.


Applying Morphic Weaponry to his bite
Attack +13  1d8+8   (counts as magical for DR or incorporeality, etc.)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 17, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *OOC:
> 4 point Power Attacks: Attack +15/+10 (1d12+19)
> Includes +1 attack and +1 damage for inspire courage
> *



Rhun, you were looking at your "raging" statistics.  With a 5-pt. power attack and Inspiration, your attack stats would be +14 [10 (BA) + 6 (Str) + 1 (WF) + 1 (Enhancement) + 1 (Inspiration)] - 5)/+9, Damage 1d12 + 9 (Str) +5 (PA) + 1 (Enhancement) + 1 (Inspiration).

Check me if I'm wrong.

BrOp


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2006)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Rhun, you were looking at your "raging" statistics.  With a 5-pt. power attack and Inspiration, your attack stats would be +14 [10 (BA) + 6 (Str) + 1 (WF) + 1 (Enhancement) + 1 (Inspiration)] - 5)/+9, Damage 1d12 + 9 (Str) +5 (PA) + 1 (Enhancement) + 1 (Inspiration).
> 
> Check me if I'm wrong.
> 
> BrOp





You are correct on the attack bonus, if I stated a 5 point power attack. However, I stated a 4 point power attack, so +15 is correct.

Damage you are figuring wrong, though. Bar is a two handed weapon, which means it is a 2 for 1 damage swap. So a 4 point power attack is +8 damage. So 1d12+19.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 17, 2006)

*Cell Block Tango Round 3*

*INITIATIVE*

Morley: 18
Mavic: 18
George: 17
Anastasia: 17
Shadows (Group 1): 17
Beau: 14
Reivik: 14
Gregor: 6
Latalya: 6
Shadows (Group 2): 6
Eshanna: 4

Initiative order modified because of previous ready actions.

COMBAT MAP


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 17, 2006)

Following up on her last successful hit, she unloads all of her attacks on the wraiths. 

OOC: Full attack on the wraith in front of her.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 17, 2006)

Whimpering slightly as he feels his strength flowing from him, Gregor nevertheless moves to press the fight against these spectral foes.  He darts inbetween the two shadow, attempting to close his teeth around something more solid, pressing the already wounded shadow from two sides.


5ft step SW to flank Shadow E
Attack +13 (includes str damage, flanking and inspiration)
1d8+4 (includes str damage and inspiration)


. . . a 2 and a 5 on my attacks . . . and then two failed miss chances.  I vote for new dice!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2006)

*Reivik*

Calm and seemingly at peace in the midst of battle, Reivik continues his story, telling of how the dwarven clans joined together to face a great darkness, continuing to inspire his companions. At the same time, he swings his mighty greathammer powerfully, determined to send these unearthly foes back to the nether!


*
Switch to 5-point Power Attacks: Attack +14/+9 (1d12+21), and will use cleave if an attack drops a shadow.
Continue Inspire Courage
*


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 17, 2006)

*George*

Scanning the oncoming wraiths, George will attempt to pick one off as they move in using his bow.

OCC: (Attack +17/=12 (1d8+5)


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2006)

*Latalya*

Inspired by her successful attack, Latalya presses forward and swings her sword against the shadowy creature once more. Even though she still keeps a healthy distance from the strange being her attacks become wilder now.

(In the unlikely case that Shadow E disappears after the first attack, she steps forward and continues with Shadow D. )

Wasting not a single breath, the elf then steps forward and attacks the next undead foe immediately.


OOC: Combat Expertise 5, Power Attack 2; Full Attack Shadow E (Atk +8/+3 Dmg 2d6+13).


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2006)

*Morley*

With a brief order to Beau and a quick step, Morley swaps places with his dog and unleashes a flurry of arrows at the nearest foe (E). 

OOC: +17/+17/+12/+7 Mighty +1 Shocking Comp. Longbow, 1d8+3+1d6 electrical, 19-20/x3


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 21, 2006)

*George*

Scanning the combat before him, George continues his course by using his bow against the foul beasts.

OCC(+17/+12 with a +2 Composite Longbow (1d8+7/1d8+7)


----------



## James Heard (Nov 21, 2006)

*Mavic & Eshanna*

Mavic cursed as he noted the enclosed space around him and his options. _Can't use half of my spells because of this thrice-bastardly narrow corridor,_ he thought.

Calming himself, Mavic wiggled his fingers in the intricate dance of the fire arcana and murmured the low incantations of evocation before he jabbed an immaculate nail at the shadowy shapes.

OCC: Ranged Touch +6, casting _scorching rays_ (4d6 fire damage) at A, B, & C.

-------------------------
Eshanna smirks confidently, and draws and swings her mighty bastard sword at the beast before her in one lightning fast smooth motion.

OOC: Full attack, +9/+4 for 1d10+3 with her +1 bastard sword, target is shadow F. Esahnna has Quick Draw, because it makes great drama.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 23, 2006)

*Cell Block Tango Round 4*

INITIATIVE

Morley: 18
Mavic: 18
George: 17
Anastasia: 17
Shadows (Group 1): 17
Beau: 14
Reivik: 14
Gregor: 6
Latalya: 6
Shadows (Group 2): 6
Eshanna: 4


COMBAT MAP


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2006)

*Morley*

With hardly a pause, Morley begins another volley of arrows at the shadow to the south (F). 

OOC: +17/+17/+12/+7 Mighty +1 Shocking Comp. Longbow, 1d8+3+1d6 electrical, 19-20/x3 

OOC: add +1 for bard


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2006)

*Latalya*

Latalya continues her furious attacks against the shadowy undead, seeing that Gregor already has trouble staying on his feet... or paws. _“Hold out, Gregor!”_ she tries to encourage the druid to be a bit more defensive, while she tries to dissipate the shadow.


OOC: Combat Expertise 0, Power Attack 8; Full Attack Shadow D (Atk +7/+2 Dmg 2d6+25).


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2006)

Pursuing the last shadow on this side of the group, Reivik continues to tell his story, his voice steady and loud, despite the strain of swinging Bar. The dwarf attacks the nearby shadow relentlessly, with powerful strokes of the heavy greathammer.




*
5-point Power Attacks: Attack +14/+9 (1d12+21)
Continue Inspire Courage
*


----------



## James Heard (Nov 27, 2006)

Mavic & Eshanna
Mavic smiles with unabashed self-satisfaction as his whispered flames lick away the two shadows, and then turns toward the shadow facing his lieutenant, his fingers weaving cyan arcs of electricity until the magics form into darts of the purest element that reach out to kiss their destination. 

OCC: _Magic Missile_ 5 missiles at 1d4+1 each toward Shadow F

-------------------------
Eshanna swiftly pounds her staccato swings of her bastard sword home against the errant shadow. 

OOC: Full attack, +9/+4 for 1d10+3 with her +1 bastard sword, target is Shadow F.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 27, 2006)

Wary of the dangers of falling prey to these creatures, Gregor focuses his efforts on avoiding their attacks as he seeks to get clear of the melee.

SA:Full defense (AC: 25, touch: 16)
5-ft step SW


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

Feeling her strength being drained from her, she quickly focuses her mind and summons the strength of her deity. With her strength briefly returned to her, she quickly follows her stout companion after the fleeing undead.

OOC: Divine Might, +6 damage, (free action), move to 20’, Standard attack on Wraith C (+13 – 1d8+8+2d6 Holy)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jan 4, 2007)

*Wrestling with a demon*

From IC thread:


			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "I think you'll find this dwarf more of a morsel than you can chew!" growls Reivik, rushing toward the monster and striking out with a power blow of his war-sledge _Bar_.




Looks like Reivik is not interested in chatting with the demon 








INITIATIVE:

Eshanna 21
George 19
Latalya 19
Reivik 18
Anastasia 15
Gregor 14
Mavic 14
Demon 8
Beau 7
Morley 6

Spells with duration cast previously are still in effect (Anastasia: _Protection from Evil_; Latalya: _Empowered False Life, extended Familiar Pocket, Magic Circle Against Evil, Shield_; Morley: _Cat's Grace_; Beau: _Nature's Ally, Cat's Grace_)

COMBAT MAP:


----------



## James Heard (Jan 4, 2007)

"Dammit dwarf! I had questions for the demon first!" Mavic screams as he jerks at the incongruous-looking pin attached under his Lion of Sterich medal and mutters some arcane words and weaves his other hand in a complicated gesture of defiance. The ghostly image of the small nail flings itself metaphorically at the demon, attempting to pin itself to its forehead.

OOC: Casting _Hold Monster_

Seeing the demon, Eshanna's lips curl in mocking arrogance, clearly unmoved by the creature's haggard and disorganized appearance. Clutching the dull red iron skull pendant she wears, she calls upon her Mistress and her eyes roll back into her head to reveal pale glowing red orbs that search for those that offend the order of her Sueloise laws of order. With a gesture, a dark fog of tendrils releases from the cleric's mouth and attempts to pull the demon inside, past the portals of order and back into its proper place.

OOC: Eshanna casts _Dismissal_


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2007)

*Morley*

The arrow falls from Morley's bow with a clatter, he drops the bow back in its quiver and pulls a glowing Glaive instead. Reaching to his pouch he takes forth a vial and begins to annoint the weapon with a thick oil. 

OOC: Change Weapons and apply bless weapon oil.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 4, 2007)

*Gregor 112/112 hp   4pts strength damage*

Seeing Reivik rush forward, Gregor steps forth as well, his wolfish form slipping through the ranks to the forefront.  Once in the clear, his fur begins to ripple as the muscles beneath bunch and expand.  His form expands outwards, shifting its appearance until a bear stands defiantly in his place, a wall of fur and muscle that roars a challenge.


MA: To just in front of the party, hanging back from the demon for now.
MA: Slayer Form (Str: 18)

If needed for AoO, Attack +13;  damage 1d8+6;  crit 19-20

It looks like the status at the start hasn't had the restorations included.  I calculate 4 points of strength damage left for Gregor.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jan 4, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> OOC: Eshanna casts _Dismissal_



If you look at the combat map (which had been missing when you first posted) you can now see that Eshanna is not quite within range to cast a spell with a "Short" range.  Nothing a move action won't cure, mind you.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jan 4, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> The arrow falls from Morley's bow with a clatter, he drops the bow back in its quiver and pulls a glowing Glaive instead. Reaching to his pouch he takes forth a vial and begins to annoint the weapon with a thick oil.
> 
> OOC: Change Weapons and apply bless weapon oil.



Scotley, I don't think you can do all of this in one turn.  Sheathing or drawing a weapon are each a move action, as is retrieving the oil from your pack.  You could drop the bow and arrow (free), draw the glaive (move) and pull out the oil (move), and then apply the oil next turn (standard).  You could combine drawing the weapon with actual movement (30 feet) as well, and find some cover.  There's plenty of junk lying around the torture chamber.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah, I knew it was gonna take a while, dropping the bow would be best, just goes against Morley's nature.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2007)

"I think you'll find this dwarf more of a morsel than you can chew!" growls Reivik, rushing toward the monster and striking out with a power blow of his war-sledge _Bar_.


*HP 95/107, AC 23 (includes dex penalty)
3-point power attack for Attack +15, damage 1d12+16 (19-20 x4)

Moved from the IC thread...sorry if you guys wanted to talk to the demon, but it said it wanted to eat us. And Reivik is supposedly known for his short temper. 
*


----------



## Thanee (Jan 4, 2007)

*Latalya*

_“This demon stinks worse than the sewers, quite literally. Make sure your weapons are blessed, if you can.”_

Speaking arcane words in her people's tongue, Latalya's spell reaches out to all her companions and herself, hastening their movements, before she moves herself to the side of the room and closer to the fiend. She drops her bow and draws her sword, while she heads there, and tries to hold her breath for now, hoping it will help some against the nasty stench.


OOC: Casting _Haste_. Moving to the square near the left wall, top-left to the demon, right above the small barrel, while changing to her sword.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 4, 2007)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> If you look at the combat map (which had been missing when you first posted) you can now see that Eshanna is not quite within range to cast a spell with a "Short" range.  Nothing a move action won't cure, mind you.




OOC: Damn. OK, scratch that...

Seeing the demon, Eshanna's lips curl in mocking arrogance, clearly unmoved by the creature's haggard and disorganized appearance. With an almost casual gesture of pristine clarity, Eshanna speaks Her Mistresses Words of Law, of the Fourth Order, and an almost immeasurable weight of law comes raining down upon the demon with a brilliant white light and an audible thud.

Casting _Order's Wrath_ then.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jan 5, 2007)

*Wrestling with a Demon, Round 2*

Because the successful Hold Monster spell cast by Mavic probably will change Morley's combat actions, I will end this round here and begin a new one.  The next combat round will look as follows:


INITIATIVE

*ROUND 1 (cont.)*

Demon 8
Beau 7
Morley 6

*ROUND 2*

Eshanna 21
George 19
Latalya 19
Reivik 18
Anastasia 15
Gregor 14
Mavic 14


----------



## Thanee (Jan 6, 2007)

*Latalya*

_“Good job, Mavic. This fiend is as good as dead.”_

Unless there are any objections, with the talk about chatting with the demon and all that, Latalya steps in and let's her sword do its work, slamming the massive but rather helpless creature to the ground with her first sweep, and then continue her furious attacks.


OOC: If Mavic says, that he _really_ wants to chat with the demon, Latalya will just delay... otherwise... 5-ft. step to close in, Full Attack with +3 Power Attack); 1st Attack using Improved Trip (+10 touch attack, Strength check should succeed automatically with no real resistance, though maybe you still want to roll something because the demon is so big), then follow-up with +12 (if the demon falls) and another attack at +12 (_Haste_) as well as her 2nd attack at +7 (prone: AC -4). Damage is 2d6+8+1d6(Starmetal)+6(PA) (assuming Magebane doesn't help here).


----------



## James Heard (Jan 6, 2007)

Eshanna looks unhappily over her shoulder at Mavic, and with a shrug she unlimbers her sword just in case the creature isn't expedited maliciously sooner rather than later.

Mavic, always known for his cheery disposition, tries to finish the demon off (if needed) with some well-placed _magic missiles_, the simple spell rolling off his tongue effortlessly.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2007)

Seeing his foe helpless, Reivik takes the time to line up a terrible blow of Bar, hoping to take the evil demon down in a single blow.


*OOC: Coup de grace attempt vrs. the demon (using full power attack...so 1d12+20 x4 damage).*


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> 1st Attack using Improved Trip (+10 touch attack, Strength check should succeed automatically with no real resistance, though maybe you still want to roll something because the demon is so big), then follow-up with +12 (if the demon falls) and another attack at +12 (_Haste_) as well as her 2nd attack at +7 (prone: AC -4). Damage is 2d6+8+1d6(Starmetal)+6(PA) (assuming Magebane doesn't help here).



Interesting question whether he automatically fails the Str check.  As he has an effective Str score of 0, so in game terms he really has no ability to resist.  In addition, the trip attack already has a built in limitation that you can only trip creatures that are one size larger than yourself.  So no opposed Str check for the demon; you automatically trip it if you can hit its touch AC.  Should have advanced him to Huge size   

I finally looked more closely at the Magebane ability.  I didn't realize it also affects creatures with arcane spell-like abilities.  Wow, that's powerful.  Everyone and their gnome grandmother has arcane spell-like abilities.  Kind of makes all other bane weapons obsolete, and for only a +1 adjustment.  Hmmm.

On the other hand, looking up the hezrou's spell-like abilities, the majority are divine.  I'm going to rule that this demon's spell-like abilities are divine in nature, and that Magebane sadly does not apply.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 6, 2007)

*Morley*

Ordering Beau forward, Morley maintains his bow and rushes up to the frozen Demon.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 6, 2007)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> I finally looked more closely at the Magebane ability.  I didn't realize it also affects creatures with arcane spell-like abilities.  Wow, that's powerful.  Everyone and their gnome grandmother has arcane spell-like abilities.  Kind of makes all other bane weapons obsolete, and for only a +1 adjustment.  Hmmm.




That's why I said, that I assume it not to work here... having it work against everyone with SLA is just way too powerful. 

It should probably work, when a creature has mostly arcane spells as SLA, that's considerably less common.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

"If there are no objections...." She says amusingly to the group before eyeing the held demon. With small smirk and a soft tone she says, "Reivik, would you be so kind as to expose this '_thing's_' pea sized brain to daylight."


OOC: Do not forget to add full power attack on that Coup de grace, it is a big creature after all.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 8, 2007)

Gregor lumbers forward, squeezing his not inconsiderable bulk between his comrades as he circles around the monster ready to lend a . . . paw if it manages to survive that long.

[sblock=ooc]Double move to west side of the beast, one square south so as to not be squeezed.[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 14, 2007)

*It's Good to be the Marquis, Round 1*

CURRENT PARTY CONDITION
Please notice that all spells with a Duration of less than 10 min/level have worn off.​

INITIATIVE

George: 25
Anastasia: 20
Gregor: 16
Reivik: 16
Latalya: 13
"Mad" Marquis: 12
Beau: 8
Shadows: 7
Mavic: 6
Morley: 4
Eshanna: 4


COMBAT MAP:



Note#1 Everyone making attacks through the Marquis' prison bars is considered to have cover.
Note#2 Latalya's Magic Circle Against Evil spell is still up, so stick to within 10 feet of her if you want the bennies.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2007)

Reivik growls deep in his throat and steps toward the nearest shadow, attacking it through the bars of the Marquis' cell.



*
HP 95/107, AC 25 (includes dex penalty and magic circle bonus)/13 touch (I think, with magic circle)
5' step, makes two 5-point power attacks for Attack +13/+8, damage 1d12+20*


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 14, 2007)

His normal tactics having proven dangerously ineffective against the last shadows, Gregor is forced to improvise as best he can.  His form melts away once again, leaving Gregor the dedraggled human standing, looking terribly uncertain.  He chants a few words of power as he considers the encroaching dead.

[sblock=ooc]
MA: Human form
SA: Cast Cat's grace.

AC: 19
Touch AC: 14

Str: 10/14[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Feb 14, 2007)

Annoyed and horrified, Mavic waves off the elf assassin and hisses at him. "The Shadows man, lo the Shadows!"

Fervently praying that such does not dissolve any necessary wards laid upon his liege, Mavic utters Mordenkainen's 6th degree treatise on abjurational wardings against magic, flinging the tiniest pinch of iron fillings in the air which glow and then suddenly radiate outwards from him into a perfect proof circle then disappear.

"Ware the edges of the proof, the creatures cannot abide it nor strike at us but that doesn't mean they do not lurk within range of weaponry," he shouts.

As the Shadows wink out of existence within the ward, Eshanna looks uncertainly toward the Marquis and makes herself ready for any sudden moves of the poor man.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

With her sword at the ready, she quickly moves to cover their flanks. 

OOC: Three squares East & one square North, Delays until she can strike a target, 5-point-power-attack.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 14, 2007)

*Latalya*

Slowly drawing her sword, Latalya stands ready to attack the first shadow that comes near, knowing quite well, that it won't be long until they close in to strike.


OOC: Draw sword; Ready Attack (Combat Expertise 5).


----------



## Scotley (Feb 14, 2007)

*Morley*

Morley releases his ready arrow and sends 3 more behind it. 

OOC: [sblock]+17/+12/+8 or +15/+15/+10/+5 Mighty +1 Shocking Comp. Longbow, 1d8+3+1d6 electrical, 19-20/x3, 110'r   He fires at those coming down the hall, if the one on the left drops, he changes targets to the one on the right.[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 15, 2007)

_OOC:  I'm trying to keep combat moving and get back into the swing of things, posting-wise.  Sorry about NPC-ing, J. Alexander._

A visible look of confusion crosses the young wood elf's face as he looks around him, bow knocked and drawn.  Left with few good choices his military training kicks in.  Trying to hide a growing sense of desperation he turns to the nearest authority figure, "Mavic, sir, I have a clear shot on the Marquis, and my bow is less than effective against these apparitions.  Do I have permission to fire on his lordship?  Do I take the shot, sir, do I take the shot?"  _OOC: Delay action_

_OOC: Mavic, since his initiative point is before yours, please feel free to update or amend your post for the first round to include an answer._


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 15, 2007)

OOC: Actually, if you'll recall, the revised version of George (that for some reason STILL hasn't made it into the RG, tsk tsk, J.Alexander!) features a magical bow that can technically hit the shadows (50-50).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 15, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> OOC: Actually, if you'll recall, the revised version of George (that for some reason STILL hasn't made it into the RG, tsk tsk, J.Alexander!) features a magical bow that can technically hit the shadows (50-50).



Sorry, you're absolutely right hafrogman.  I had forgotten about the update.  I'll modify the previous post, although most of it will still stand.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 19, 2007)

*It's good to be the Marquis, Round 2*

CURRENT PARTY CONDITION​

INITIATIVE

Gregor: 16
Reivik: 16
Latalya: 13
"Mad" Marquis: 12
Beau: 8
Anastasia: 7
Shadows: 7
Mavic: 6
George: 6
Morley: 4
Eshanna: 4


COMBAT MAP:


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2007)

Reivik, seeing his foes float out beyond his reach, decides that it is time to deal with the Marquis. He turns his attentions to the bars of the cell, slamming his powerful maul against them in an attempt to make an opening.


*
HP 95/107, AC 25 (includes dex penalty and magic circle bonus)/13 touch
Two 5-point power attacks for Attack +13/+8, damage 1d12+20 vrs. the cell
*


----------



## Thanee (Feb 19, 2007)

*Latalya*

Not entirely pleased with her defenses against the shadows, Latalya pulls out a small pearl from her backpack and then retreats inside the _Antimagic Field_ for now.


OOC: Pull out _Pearl of Power (1st)_, Move next to Mavic.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 19, 2007)

Gregor feels the magic fill him, as his reflexes grow sharper, he feels faster. . . Then a few sharp words from Mavic and that sensation slips away through his finger tips.  He looks down to his chest where his hand still lingers from his own spell casting and then looks over his shoulder to Mavic.  Sighing slightly at the pointlessness of it all, he turns to face the Marquis.  At least most of the shadows were gone.

"What do we do with him?"

He fumbles at his belt for his sling stored there, trying to recall the last time he was forced to resort to man-made weapons.  The weapon feels odd in his hand, but he remembers enough of how to use it.

[sblock=ooc]
MA: ready sling
MA: load sling

P.S. I seriously doubt the Magic Circle v. Evil is up right now.  Just saying is all.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

The shadows attacks were deadly. And though Mavic’s spell has warded off another wave, it has also sapped her strength to stand. With her body almost completely drained and her gear too much for her to bear, she quickly collapses to the ground. “Be it my will or Mayaheine’s I will not be filling the ranks of the accursed Undead.” She mumbles as she lays her shield onto the ground and forces herself to stand up. 

OOC: 7 Strength, Drops shield to avoid Over-Encumbered. Current weight 63 lbs (78 – 15 Shield); Max weight 70 lbs, Heavily Encumbered.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2007)

Morley nocks another arrow and gets ready for a Shadow to appear so that he can fire.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 26, 2007)

*It's Good to be the Marquis, Round 3*

CURRENT PARTY CONDITION​

*INITIATIVE*

Gregor: 16
Reivik: 16
Latalya: 13
"Mad" Marquis: 12
Beau: 8
Anastasia: 7
Shadows: 7
Mavic: 6
George: 6
Morley: 4
Eshanna: 4


COMBAT MAP:


----------



## James Heard (Feb 26, 2007)

Mavic nods and adjusts himself closer to the door."Does anyone have means to strike at him as so to leave him intact? Perhaps if he's unconscious the dead shall quiet, or lose their liveliness!"

Mavic again looks toward the inscriptions within the cell to discern intent and purpose while sweat roils off of his forehead, while Eshanna struggles to find a useful role, shifting her sword between the bars to use as a makeshift lever.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 26, 2007)

The dwarf nods at Mavic's words. "As soon as I'm through these bars, he'll be unconscious. Not to doubt." Thus said, Reivik again aims Bar against the iron grate seperating him from the cell.



*
HP 95/107
Two 5-point power attacks for Attack +13/+8, damage 1d12+20 vrs. the cell*


----------



## Thanee (Feb 26, 2007)

*Latalya*

_“Of course.”_

Latalya then moves out of the Antimagic Field the opposite side to where the last shadow is and concentrates on the pearl she fetched from her backpack before.


OOC: Getting the _Shield_ spell back.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 26, 2007)

Gregor shrugs and waits, watching as Reivik batters his way into the Marquis' cell.  He stands at the ready in case it becomes neccessary to promote the Marquis cooperation with a rock to the head, but takes no action for now.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

With Rhun already more than halfway through the cell door, she decides that reservation on her part would be the better call. For she can barely lift her own sword let alone break down clad iron cell doors. With arm leaning against the cell wall she looks over the master thief and asks, “Do require any help with that lock?”

OOC: Aid another with Morely


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 28, 2007)

*It's Good to be the Marquis, Round 3.5*

[HIGHLIGHT]Because Reivik opening the cell and moving in significantly changes the combat, I'm letting everyone repost if they care to for this round (except for Gregor and Reivik who have already acted, of course).  If you don't want to change your action, just say so.[/highlight]

CURRENT PARTY CONDITION​
*ALREADY ACTED*
Gregor: 16
Reivik: 16

*INITIATIVE for second half of round*
Latalya: 13
"Mad" Marquis: 12
Beau: 8
Anastasia: 7
Shadows: 7
Mavic: 6
George: 6
Morley: 4
Eshanna: 4


COMBAT MAP:
Using same map.  Just imagine that Reivik moved one step diagonally north-east.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 1, 2007)

*Morley*

Morley also moves outside the anti-magic and keeps his bow ready for any shadows or to aid Reivik if the Marquis proves more formidable than he looks.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 1, 2007)

*Latalya*

Latalya keeps to her action (moving out of the AMF towards the right side of the map.).


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 1, 2007)

No change to Anastasia's action.



-Blood


----------



## James Heard (Mar 2, 2007)

Mavic's not going to move around for fear that he'll leave people for shadow fodder, Eshanna will move into the cell if possible to melee with the Marquis (nonlethal).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Mar 3, 2007)

*It's good to be the Marquis, Round 4*

[HIGHLIGHT]Note that moving through the gap in the cell bars (in the square just east of the door) is considered difficult terrain, i.e. moving into the square on the opposite side of the bars (just to the west of where Reivik is now standing) costs double.[/highlight]
*
Currently within the radius of Mavic's anti-magic spell*:  Mavic, Beau, Gregor, Latalya, Anastasia
*Currently outside the radius of Mavic's anti-magic spell*: Morley, Reivik, Eshanna, George, and the Marquis

CURRENT PARTY CONDITION

COMBAT MAP:




*INITIATIVE*
Reivik: 16
Latalya: 13
Gregor: 12
"Mad" Marquis: 12
Beau: 8
Anastasia: 7
Shadows: 7
Mavic: 6
George: 6
Morley: 4
Eshanna: 4


----------



## Thanee (Mar 3, 2007)

*Latalya*

_“Thanks, Mavic!”_ Latalya says with a nod to the aristocrat mage, then she turns to the crazy marquis. _“Now for you!”_

The elf swiftly moves towards the gap in the bars and through them, ending next to the man. Holding her blade ready to strike, she just waits for an opportunity to use it.


OOC: Double Move to the square below the Marquis on the map. If any AoO are provoked, Latalya will try to trip the Marquis, relying on her expertise instead of on raw strength.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2007)

*Sorry, I missed the new post until just now.*


Reivik moves to block the Marquis in and take him out of the combat before he can cause anymore harm. Swinging the powerful Bar with strikes designed to pommel the man into unconsciousness without causing too much permanent damage, the dwarf attacks!


*
Attack +14/+9 non-lethal (-4 penalty already figured in), damage 1d12+10/19-20x4
*


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

Barely lifting her shield of the ground, she forces herself to move outside of the wizard’s anti-magical aura so that she can regain some of her magical strength back.

OOC: Double move outside of Mavrik’s anti-magical circle.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2007)

Morley continues to watch the walls and corridors for additional foes.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Mar 12, 2007)

*It's Good to be the Marquis, Round 5*

[HIGHLIGHT]Note that moving through the gap in the cell bars (in the square just east of the door) is considered difficult terrain, i.e. moving into the square on the opposite side of the bars costs double.[/highlight]
*
Currently within the radius of Mavic's anti-magic spell*:  Mavic, Reivik, Beau, Gregor, Latalya, Eshanna
*Currently outside the radius of Mavic's anti-magic spell*: Morley, George, Anastasia, and the Marquis

CURRENT PARTY CONDITION

COMBAT MAP:



*INITIATIVE*
Reivik: 16
Latalya: 13
Gregor: 12
"Mad" Marquis: 12
Beau: 8
Anastasia: 7
Shadows: 7
Mavic: 6
George: 6
Morley: 4
Eshanna: 4


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2007)

"Taste adamantine, wizard!" shouts Reivik, swinging Bar in wide but non-lethal strokes as he tries to drop the Marquis to the ground.


*Attack +14/+9 non-lethal (-4 penalty already figured in), damage 1d12+10/19-20x4*


----------



## James Heard (Mar 12, 2007)

Mavic winces as he sees all the spell effects going off on his comrades. _As bad as this all seems now, it's only going to get worse once my magic wears off._

Mavic grimaces in sudden decision -

"Perhaps...perhaps it would be ok to stab him...a little. This won't last forever, and I'll not soon want to deal with his lordship and these undead at once," he says, gesturing with his thumb and forefinger to show exactly how much blood he hopes to spill of his insane, despicable, and apparently racist liege. Otherwise, effectively crippled in combat by his own magic, the mage continues to try to puzzle out the mystery of just what the Marquis was doing locked up in his own dungeon in the first place.

Eshanna, looking dubiously at the the other bloodthirsty killers within the confines of her cell and at Mavic's warning, decides to wisely choose to not be one of the people "stabbing the Marquis a small amount", her blade being rather large for small stabbings in the first place. Instead she continues to swing the flat of her blade in a short, slapping arc intended to possibly knock some teeth out of his lordship's ranting mouth.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 12, 2007)

Gregor stands still beside Mavic, his lips in an animalistic snarl of frustration.  Trapped as a man for the time being, he bides, watching as his companions move against the Marquis.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 12, 2007)

*Latalya*

Latalya aims her attack against the Marquis' legs, in an attempt to knock him from his feet.


OOC: Trip Attack +6/+1 touch at +2 Str (+3 Dex to oppose, if unsuccessful;
Follow-Up Attack +2/-3 (prone AC -4), dealing 2d6-2 nonlethal damage, if successful).
And a note: the damage goes to Latalya's hit points, the _False Life_ spell is suppressed.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 13, 2007)

*Morley*

Morley, hopeful his friends can handle one crazy old man, continues to watch for trouble.


----------

